# The most simple slingshot rifle (with release mechanism) you can build



## Hrawk

As a kid, this is something we used to make all the time. Couple of nails, a clothes peg, usually some clothing elastic and a lump of wood.

With advancements in rubber technology and peg materials, I thought I'd bring this design into the 21st century.

A shout out and huge thanks to LGD for providing the tactical red clothes peg.

Here's what you need to make the simplest slingshot rifle in the history of the world ever!

*Parts required:*


2 Eye Bolts / Screws
1 Screw
1 Clothes Peg
1 Length of Rubber
1 Pouch
1 Long stick / piece of timber

*Assembly Instructions:*


Screw the peg to the length of wood
Screw the eye bolts into the other end
Attach rubber and pouch

*Instructions for use:*


Insert desired ammunition into pouch
Clamp ammunition in clothes peg
Point the business end at target / enemy / geostationary satellite
Squeeze peg to release ammo
Profit

*FAQ:*

How accurate is this ?

This weapon is capable of sub MOA accuracy if using 1/4" ammo at 25 metres. Ie, your ammo is guaranteed to leave a mark less than 1 MOA

What range can I expect ?

_You can expect to hit your targets at ranges up to and including 2000 meters, if fired from directly above_

How much power can I expect from this design ?

The power can be measured in Mega Joules. Mind you, this will be a very small number.

My mum says I am not allowed to use power tools, can I make this without them ?

Yes

Do you trust the release mechanism ?

See Pic 3

What upgrade options are available ?

The sky is the limit here, with the addition of a picatinny rail you can add laser sights, tactical flashlights, iron sights, night vision, high power sniper scopes, bipod, fore grip or a plastic duck

Does my clothes peg have to be tactical red ?

Yes

What timber would you recommend using ?

MIL Spec pine is your best option

Is the 30kg railway track anvil included in the package

Not usually but out sales department can arrange delivery if so required


----------



## bullseyeben!

Nice.... wonder what speeds could be possible with heavy tapered flats and say a 2metre draw/ anchor... how long.is it any way...


----------



## Hrawk

bullseyeben! said:


> Nice.... wonder what speeds could be possible with heavy tapered flats and say a 2metre draw/ anchor... how long.is it any way...


Never measured it, just grabbed a piece of scrap and threw it together.

Given a strong enough 'Tactical Clothes Peg', the possibilities are endless.

I'm sure with a 4.4m length of timber and quintuple thera band gold, you could kill a blue whale.


----------



## Hrawk

I've also just realized after leaving this thing sit loaded for 10 mins or so, it's a really quick and simple way of making cupped pouches.

The leather has formed a nice 3/8" cavity in it.


----------



## LVO

Great work! I think the Tactical Red will be utilized by militaries the whole world over.

Call it the Battleship or Rail Runner


----------



## lightgeoduck

the simplicity is the spice to that awesome sauce.

Man, I am upset though, I am out of tactical red pegs 

LGD


----------



## Hrawk

lightgeoduck said:


> Man, I am upset though, I am out of tactical red pegs


I've sent word down to the R&D department and they are working on a modification to allow you to use the 'Stealth Ninja' Black ones.


----------



## e~shot

Wow.... thanks for the instructions


----------



## Gumbob

Simple enough for me to understand and dangerous enough to hurt myself with it,* I love it!!!*

Where can I find those super tactical pegs??

Ian


----------



## Hrawk

Gumbob said:


> Where can I find those super tactical pegs?


http://www.containerstore.com/shop/office/officeAccessories?productId=10018280

http://www.containerstore.com/shop/office/officeAccessories?productId=10026234


----------



## Dayhiker

Can you hit anything with it?


----------



## Hrawk

Dayhiker said:


> Can you hit anything with it?


Yeah, it's actually not too bad.

I may spend a bit more then 5 minutes next time and fashion something with a bit more precision and see how it goes.


----------



## primitive power slingshot

I'M all over this, gotta see my hook up for my tactical clips though. i'm seeing s pistol grip and shoulder plate. reckon you might need to turn the pouch though.


----------



## primitive power slingshot

*ooooohh, IDEA!!! I CAN SEE A SHORTEN VERSION WITH A WHISKER BISKET BETWEEN THE EYE BOLTS.*


----------



## bigron

thats real cool great idea hrawk


----------



## Dr J

I plan to try this also, great idea. Would love to see how it shoots! I am surprised that the stainless steel clips are strong enough to hold the drawn rubbers. 
I plan to make version using PVC!


----------



## Can-Opener

Love the simple design!Great!


----------

